# $5000 Machine in 5 years?



## Pr0 (Jan 18, 2006)

34erd said:
			
		

> You dont need watercooling you need liquid nitrogen for 20,000... and if that guy cant hit it then you cant your going to need at least a crossfire x1900XT for 20k...
> 
> Basicly your not going to hit 20,000 or 15,000 3dmarks no offense just dont get your hopes up.




I dont know which cooling i will get but i sure will find out from compusa tech shop. 
I know some overclockers down there. 

Ill make sure to get the right tools. to boost this baby. 
Beside the X2 5000+ is clocked at 2.6 GHz and equipped with 1x 1 MB L2 cache. Thats like 2 fx 55. 
With the help of OCZ PC4000 Dual Channel Gold VX DDR Memory and LIQUID NITROGEN and that processor i should hit more then 20k

Now i have 5000.00 us dollars to spend. This should be enough to build it to the EXTREME LEVEL


----------



## Jon Boy (Jan 25, 2006)

> Now i have 5000.00 us dollars to spend. This should be enough to build it to the EXTREME LEVEL


That bloke had over $8000 to play with and didnt reach 20k (well he probs could if he tweaked it).  Fair enough he got a $1800 monitor and prices drop quickly lol.  I dunno well good luck and your machine will be a beast anyway so what does it matter.  Games will be able to be played on highest settings for atleast 4 years I would say maybe longer.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Jan 25, 2006)

> Games will be able to be played on highest settings for atleast 4 years I would say maybe longer.



on highest setting?  have you tryed using a $5000 machine from 4 years ago on today games?  what make you think that things going to increase at a much slower pace then the last 4 years?


----------



## Jon Boy (Jan 25, 2006)

Well I had a £1000 machine from 5 years ago and could play games on low resalution.  And it worked fine.  So well I do think one worth over 5 times the price with two graphics cards rather than one would be able to handle it .


----------



## mgoldb2 (Jan 25, 2006)

Jon Boy said:
			
		

> Well I had a £1000 machine from 5 years ago and could play games on low resalution.  And it worked fine.  So well I do think one worth over 5 times the price with two graphics cards rather than one would be able to handle it .



I have a fx-55 and a geforce 6800ultra from about one year ago and I cant play all games on max settings.  There no way in hell a 4 year old computer going to be playing today games on max settings.  in 4 years a single graphic card will proberly be more powerful then x1900 in crossfire.  Any one that think they going to be playing on max settings in 4 years is a fool.


----------



## Xycron (Jan 25, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> I dont know which cooling i will get but i sure will find out from compusa tech shop.
> I know some overclockers down there.
> 
> Ill make sure to get the right tools. to boost this baby.
> ...



its like 2 fx55.....Why not a FX-60 then? thats a dual core fx...

I would also like to know where you are going to get your hands on liquid nitrogen.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jan 25, 2006)

You're asking CompUSA employees about liquid nitrogen cooling...

let me be the first to bust my gut here.

$5K won't last you 4 years. In all actuallity any amount of money won't last you 4 years. In 4 years, new technology and hardware will be developed, that will easily trump our current systems. Unless money can take you into the future and get you new technology and hardware, I'd advise looking at maybe 1 year max for a "top of the line system", after that, it will only be 2nd or 3rd best.


----------



## MadModder (Jan 25, 2006)

> I dont know which cooling i will get but i sure will find out from compusa tech shop.
> I know some overclockers down there.



It's ok Pr0, we all make mistakes sometimes.  This just happens to be one of the very big ones.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 25, 2006)

MadModder said:
			
		

> It's ok Pr0, we all make mistakes sometimes.  This just happens to be one of the very big ones.




Dude I already have some of the parts for my setup all i need is the x2 5000+ and liquid nitrogen and that 2 more gigs oc'ed to max out. That guy didnt know how to oc his pc. With 5000.00 i can get that setup!!! and past that 3dmark 05 with 20k+. I'll oc the videocards and the processor when i get the liquid nitrogen.. 

5000.00 US CASH IS ENOUGH FOR THE PARTS.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 25, 2006)

maybe, but instead of going for 3Dmark05 why not go for 06, i mean he built his comp in 05 so it was kinda harder for him to get that score than you. so its kinda cheap


----------



## Xycron (Jan 25, 2006)

TEll me this, where are you going to get your hands on liquid nitrogen? That''s not exactly availible to the public.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 25, 2006)

Xycron said:
			
		

> TEll me this, where are you going to get your hands on liquid nitrogen? That''s not exactly availible to the public.


exactly, and thats some dangerous shit if you just expect to set it up like water cooling.


----------



## shupola (Jan 25, 2006)

ReturnToEmpire said:
			
		

> exactly, and thats some dangerous shit if you just expect to set it up like water cooling.




yeah, have you guys seen in the movies where they freeze something with this and then shatter it(like a jacket)? i wonder if that would happen to a processor or motherboard?


----------



## Modoman (Jan 25, 2006)

you certainly will not break 20k in 05 with that setup man. people cant do it with the same cards and the fx-60.  here you go <--- highest score so far. keep in mind, the guy didnt fry his system  fx-60 @ 3.560 ghz and the gtx's @ 779mhz core, 2160mhz memory


			
				4W4K3 said:
			
		

> You're asking CompUSA employees about liquid nitrogen cooling...
> 
> let me be the first to bust my gut here.
> 
> $5K won't last you 4 years. In all actuallity any amount of money won't last you 4 years. In 4 years, new technology and hardware will be developed, that will easily trump our current systems. Unless money can take you into the future and get you new technology and hardware, I'd advise looking at maybe 1 year max for a "top of the line system", after that, it will only be 2nd or 3rd best.


true, and in 4 years, amd will have quad core socket m2 cpu's that can probably score 6k in 05 by themselves...


----------



## MIK3daG33K (Jan 25, 2006)

20K with those settings isn't going to happen, and its not going to last 4 years or even close to that. When your walking out of the store they are already bringing newer things out on to the shelves lol. By the way people at CompUSA really don't know that much about anything. I went to them and asked about an Opteron and this is what i got . . .  a blank stare.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 25, 2006)

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> 20K with those settings isn't going to happen, and its not going to last 4 years or even close to that. When your walking out of the store they are already bringing newer things out on to the shelves lol. By the way people at CompUSA really don't know that much about anything. I went to them and asked about an Opteron and this is what i got . . .  a blank stare.


thats funny. almost like the noob quotes section in general chat.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 26, 2006)

ReturnToEmpire said:
			
		

> thats funny. almost like the noob quotes section in general chat.



LMAO

http://www.tomshardware.com/2003/12/30/5_ghz_project/


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jan 26, 2006)

You do realize that running liquid nitrogen is a temporary cooling solution, right? You can't run it daily on LN, it's jsut too much work. Your PC will also die alot faster, considering all the stress you're putting on the other components. These guys that do these projects, do it for a short period, then start on other ideas.


----------



## 34erd (Jan 26, 2006)

I bet that $5000 computer you cant beat 20,000 3dmark05 points with it  

Dont just build for 3dmarks.  Its pointless, especialy because you are _*NOT*_ going to get your goal.

If you want to spend $5000 then sure, but dont just do it to break world records...


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea i wouldnt go for nitrogen. I would just gow with liguid cooling, but double everything. Dual pumps, 2-5 radiators. Maybe even invest in getting a mini refrigerator to  put the radiators in.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 26, 2006)

Pro, i wasnt referring to this thread  iwas referring to the qupte that i stated in my post.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.de.tomshardware.com/images/thg_video_11_5ghz.zip
THE VIDEO
True LIQUID NITROGEN


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea i have seen that before. 1.888 core voltage. Truely insane.


----------



## gamerman4 (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a likely situation: Liquid Nitrogen in a bedroom, cooling a PC while some guy plays a game for a few hours, the Nitrogen would probably leak out and saturate the air inside his room and kill him....oh well he got up to 17k 3dmarks though!


----------



## Xycron (Jan 26, 2006)

One again let me say this, its not availble to the public so you can't get it anywyas, and yo will most likly end up destorying your computer, hands or life.


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2006)

Jon Boy said:
			
		

> Well I had a £1000 machine from 5 years ago and could play games on low resalution.  And it worked fine.  So well I do think one worth over 5 times the price with two graphics cards rather than one would be able to handle it .



I dissagree.... Strongly.... I mean strongly.


----------



## 34erd (Jan 26, 2006)

You also know that a X2 5000+ wont even fit on your motherboard.

I might seem a bit doubtfull but I'm just trying to save you from spending $5000 on a rig and then not meeting your goal.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 26, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I dissagree.... Strongly.... I mean strongly.


he means strongly. if you didnt know.  and liquid nitrogen should not even be an option, thats an absurd thought if you know anything about the stuff.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 27, 2006)

34erd said:
			
		

> You also know that a X2 5000+ wont even fit on your motherboard.
> 
> I might seem a bit doubtfull but I'm just trying to save you from spending $5000 on a rig and then not meeting your goal.




Abit fatal1ty a8n sli is made for fx athlon and x2 chips


----------



## mgoldb2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> Abit fatal1ty a8n sli is made for fx athlon and x2 chips



A.  a athlon x2 5000+ dont exist right now.

B. the point 34erd was trying to make is when it does exist it will most likly be for SKT m2 and a abit a8n is skt 939.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 27, 2006)

gamerman4 said:
			
		

> Here is a likely situation: Liquid Nitrogen in a bedroom, cooling a PC while some guy plays a game for a few hours, the Nitrogen would probably leak out and saturate the air inside his room and kill him....oh well he got up to 17k 3dmarks though!



if you watch that video, he has to refill the liquid nitrogen during that short test period, he would have to do that numerous times if he was going to play a game for a few hours with it.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 27, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> if you watch that video, he has to refill the liquid nitrogen during that short test period, he would have to do that numerous times if he was going to play a game for a few hours with it.




I dont need it for gaming i need liquid nitrogen to break the worlds record in   3dmark05 and 3dmark06


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 27, 2006)

so you really do want to blow 5 grand on a computer just to test it out for about 30 minutes and overclock it then forget about it? you porbably wont even break world record marks in 3D becuz 5 grand isnt even enough. cant u understand that your not going to get LN2?


----------



## 34erd (Jan 27, 2006)

Your not going to break a world record.  Its that simple.  The poeple who hit 18,000 points have years of experiance and computers are there life.  You have neither the tools nor the equipment.  Dont say you'll get the tools and that you'll learn.  Its not that easy.  You might have to go through 5 or 6 processors before you find one that clocks good.  Thats over $5000 in itself.  LN2 is very expensive.  And you are probably going to fry a couple of processors.  Its not just as easy as buying a kickass rig and pumping up the FSB.

Maybe the above paragraph is a bit harsh, but I really think its a bad idea for you to buy a rig just for breaking world records, and fry the whole thing trying.


----------



## redrider773 (Jan 27, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> I dont know which cooling i will get but i sure will find out from compusa tech shop.
> I know some overclockers down there.
> 
> Ill make sure to get the right tools. to boost this baby.
> ...



2x *SONY Black IDE DVD Burner Model DW-Q30A BK - OEM

**MASSCOOL CS-ICS8200ML Black SECC Chassis Thickness 1.0 ATX Mid Tower Air-Conditioning Cooling Computer Case - Retail* 

2x *Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 ST3500641AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM

**ASUS A8R-MVP Socket 939 ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 CrossFire ATX AMD CrossFire Motherboard - Retail

**connect3D 3057 Radeon X1900 CrossFire Edition 512MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card - OEM

**ATI 100-435805 Radeon X1900XTX 512MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card - Retail

**Creative SOUND BLASTER X-Fi Platinum 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Card - Retail

**BFG Tech BFGR600PSU ATX 12V 2.01 600Watt Power Supply - Retail

**ZALMAN RESERATOR 1 Plus  Fanless Water Cooling System (Reservoir+Radiator+Water Pump), - Retail

2x **OCZ Gold Edition 2GB (2 x 1GB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 500 (PC 4000) Unbuffered Dual Channel Kit System Memory Model OCZ5002048ELGE-K - Retail

**AMD Athlon 64 FX60 Toledo 1GHz FSB Socket 939 Dual Core Processor Model ADAFX60CDBOX - Retail

SUBTOTAL *$4,399.83

Get some accessories.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 27, 2006)

redrider773 said:
			
		

> 2x *SONY Black IDE DVD Burner Model DW-Q30A BK - OEM
> 
> **MASSCOOL CS-ICS8200ML Black SECC Chassis Thickness 1.0 ATX Mid Tower Air-Conditioning Cooling Computer Case - Retail*
> 
> ...



I dont think that rig will break 20k without the help of liquid nitrogen


----------



## 34erd (Jan 27, 2006)

I dont think you'll break 20 k at all.

Thats a kickass rig dont just not buy it because you cant break 20 K with it.  Your not going to be breaking any world records so just buy a rig and actualy use it for practical reasons.


----------



## Xycron (Jan 27, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> I dont think that rig will break 20k without the help of liquid nitrogen


when are you going to get it into your thick head


----------



## redrider773 (Jan 27, 2006)

lol. You'd need some new ground breaking experimental cooling. I'd stick with the rig I gotcha. It's about the best home user computer you can build.


----------



## liquidshadow (Jan 27, 2006)

Agreed. By the way, how much do you even know about overclocking? Have you even tried it before? Have you had a >500 mhz before??


----------



## gamerman4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Why let this guy get everyone annoyed, just let him do whatever he wants with his money, if he breaks his computer, sit back and laugh. He obviously wont break 20k with $5000 because the people that break world records have a LOT more than $5000 to spend and they also have help from various computer companies that get them things like nitrogen and stuff like that. They also know what they are doing, if he knew what he was doing he wouldn't be asking about it in this forum.
He will either:
1. Give up and just get a kickass $5000 system that goes obsolete in a few years.
2. Try it and not get 20k 3dmarks and be happy he got more than most of us in the forum.
3. Somehow gets some LN2 and either goes to the hospital or he just dumped $5000 out the window because his comp broke (probably quite literally)

Also, with 2 X1900XTXs in Crossfire...I think he might be able to get a damn high score and with some overclocking.....who knows, with todays technology 20k could be doable with the right amount of tweaking and more than $5000. Volt-modding a 2 X1900XTXs seems a viable solution to possibly getting 20k though.

Also, why try to break a record with older software? Try to break a record with 3Dmark06 since it is new, it could be easier to get the highest score ever, for at least a little while until someone does some really extreme stuff.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 28, 2006)

> i sure will find out from compusa tech shop.
> I know some overclockers down there.


No disrecpect intended to CompUSA (never been to one) but from what that sounds like it sounds like a major computer retailer? (correct me if im wrong someone), so i will go on a limb and say two things (pending of course on the validity of my assumption)

 Virtually nobody to nobody there will know anything about serious cooling. For the most part, the employee base at these kinds of stores fall into the I-think-I-know-something-about-computers category
 Dunno if you were thinking of buying from there but I wouldnt simply based on (what I think to be) limited selection



> Beside the X2 5000+ is clocked at 2.6 GHz and equipped with 1x 1 MB L2 cache. Thats like 2 fx 55.


A few erros

 No such thing as a X2-5000
 If you were to connect 2xFX55 (which AFAIK u cant since it's missing CHT links) you'd be connecting as a SMP setup rather than a dualcore setup (meaning the 2xFX55 setup would be notibly superior)



> Now i have 5000.00 us dollars to spend. This should be enough to build it to the EXTREME LEVEL


You're kidding right? Have a look at *this* ... a bigger budget and I still had to skimp out heavily



> have you tryed using a $5000 machine from 4 years ago on today games


Hmm whats that .. a thunderbird? 



> in 4 years a single graphic card will proberly be more powerful then x1900 in crossfire.


"Probably"? 



> its like 2 fx55.....Why not a FX-60 then? thats a dual core fx...


Glad you caught it  Again,
- no such thng as 2xFX55
- If there WAS such a thing as SMP-FX55 then it would (on paper at least) be a better setup than a FX60 



> I would also like to know where you are going to get your hands on liquid nitrogen.


University, industry 



> You're asking CompUSA employees about liquid nitrogen cooling...
> let me be the first to bust my gut here.


Haha ok so my assumption was right 



> Dude I already have some of the parts for my setup all i need is the x2 5000+ and liquid nitrogen and that 2 more gigs oc'ed to max out. That guy didnt know how to oc his pc. With 5000.00 i can get that setup!!! and past that 3dmark 05 with 20k+. I'll oc the videocards and the processor when i get the liquid nitrogen


1. What parts? Lets get some details
2. Good luck getting the X2-5000 
3. Any reason youre getting a dualcore box for 3dMark05?



> that 2 more gigs oc'ed to max out


You do know that the more ram you pack into the box, the less likely you gonna hit the higher OCs right?



> Abit fatal1ty a8n sli is made for fx athlon and x2 chips


It's also a (relatively) overpriced, underperforming, underfeatured motherboard



> 2x SONY Black IDE DVD Burner Model DW-Q30A BK - OEM <http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827131264>
> 
> MASSCOOL CS-ICS8200ML Black SECC Chassis Thickness 1.0 ATX Mid Tower Air-Conditioning Cooling Computer Case - Retail <http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811221002>
> 
> ...


Nice, but skimp on the Sony RWs


----------



## Geoff (Jan 28, 2006)

Praetor, regarding your $8.5K PC, he wouldnt need the X-Fi, Speakers, or 21" monitor.  So that would bring it down quite a bit.

Still, dont excpect to get Liquid Nitrogen, and dont expect to beat the world record.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 28, 2006)

> Praetor, regarding your $8.5K PC, he wouldnt need the X-Fi, Speakers, or 21" monitor. So that would bring it down quite a bit.


Indeed  But i still skimped on both the primary and secondary RAID batteries .. but (in reference to my $8.5K box as specd), if anything else, then id mock them for having a totally unbalanced machine


----------



## JFlo (Jan 28, 2006)

Well sence you only plan on using this machine for 30ish minutes and not gonna use it for gaming, how about when you fail to get 20k you give me the computer? I'll be sure to put it to good use.


----------



## 34erd (Jan 28, 2006)

JFlo said:
			
		

> Well sence you only plan on using this machine for 30ish minutes and not gonna use it for gaming, how about when you fail to get 20k you give me the computer? I'll be sure to put it to good use.


Lol, I already made that bet


----------



## redrider773 (Jan 28, 2006)

wait, you really ONLY want this PC to try and  break 20k? then your gonna go back to your



> Celeron 400mhz OVERCLOCKED To 800mhz
> voodoo2 8mb videocard
> 128mb ram
> 100watts powersupply
> ...


----------



## mymillionpoundpage (Jan 28, 2006)

$20,000!!!!

wow, and i thought mine was pricey at £5,000

that would have to be some computer



4Gb  pc 4200 DDR II SDRAM
Quadro 4 FX3000G 256mb
Pentium 4 3.8ghz
1.5Tb Hitachi Hard Drive (3x500Gb)
Sony 23" Widescreen LCD Display
SoundBlaster Audigy 4


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 28, 2006)

ummm...........


----------



## redrider773 (Jan 28, 2006)

mymillionpoundpage said:
			
		

> $20,000!!!!
> 
> wow, and i thought mine was pricey at £5,000
> 
> ...



$5,000, he wants to break 20,000 in 3Dmark05


----------



## liquidshadow (Jan 29, 2006)

mymillionpoundpage said:
			
		

> $20,000!!!!
> 
> wow, and i thought mine was pricey at £5,000
> 
> ...


Not extremely good either...
Whats up with the Quadro FX? That's a workstation card


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 29, 2006)

JFlo said:
			
		

> Well sence you only plan on using this machine for 30ish minutes and not gonna use it for gaming, how about when you fail to get 20k you give me the computer? I'll be sure to put it to good use.



What if Praetor's pc specs 8.5k machine breaks 20k on 3dmark 05! Then ill make sure to keep it if it breaks the worlds record with that machine 8.5k

Ok just got paid 1800.00 in 2 weeks. commission job. Now its 6600.00 to spend on a pc machine. still now there yet for 8.5k. Thank god i dont pay the bills.

Celeron 400mhz OVERCLOCKED To 800mhz
voodoo2 8mb videocard
128mb ram
100watts powersupply                  <---- I never had this sig. Its just my sig joke
2gigs of hardrive 
intergraded soundcard 
1995 year model mobo really old


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 29, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Praetor, regarding your $8.5K PC, he wouldnt need the X-Fi, Speakers, or 21" monitor.  So that would bring it down quite a bit.
> 
> Still, dont excpect to get Liquid Nitrogen, and dont expect to beat the world record.



Your forgeting the videocards i dont need them i have 2 of them already the same onces. BFG-techs
and a better sound card X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS


----------



## ceewi1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> What if Praetor's pc specs 8.5k machine breaks 20k on 3dmark 05! Then ill make sure to keep it if it breaks the worlds record with that machine 8.5k


Praetor's pc won't break 20k on 3dmark.  For one thing, it's only got a single video card, and 3dmark loves SLI setups.  Also, it's designed as a balanced system (huge amounts of storage that won't be needed for a record breaking attempt).  And I don't think that RAM is designed for serious overclocking either!


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 29, 2006)

yea dude your throwing away your money im done even reading this post. your a fool.


----------



## redrider773 (Jan 29, 2006)

You wouldn't need that 8.5K PC for 3dMark'05. It wouldn't utilize:

*Fujitsu MAU3073NP 74GB 8MB ($364.00)*
*Fujitsu MAU3073NP 74GB 8MB ($364.00)*
*Fujitsu MAU3073NP 74GB 8MB ($364.00)*
*Maxtor DiamondMax10 250GB 16MB SATA3.0 ($101.00)*
*Maxtor DiamondMax10 250GB 16MB SATA3.0 ($101.00)*
*Maxtor DiamondMax10 250GB 16MB SATA3.0 ($101.00)*

which cuts out like, $1350, and the nearly $500 monitor isn't gonna help you either. Praetor built that ocmp for some1 who is actually gonna use it.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 30, 2006)

> Celeron 400MHz OVERCLOCKED to 800MHz


I already question that part...



> Not extremely good either...
> Whats up with the Quadro FX? That's a workstation card


LOL ... gut reasonse: "SO?"



> Thank god i dont pay the bills



By ths point, that's redundant information 



> Your forgeting the videocards i dont need them i have 2 of them already the same onces. BFG-techs


Pssstt... the mobo I picked only has 1xPCIx16 slot 



Personally I'd put however much money it takes to get some form of computer certification (say something baseline like MCSE) and then you'd know something or two about computers...


----------

